# Suggestions/Questions



## Josh (Feb 12, 2007)

I had some suggestions on the rep system. I think if you're going to give rep, it should have to be out in the open. I don't know why if you had a problem with/liked something someone posted it should stay anonymous. I just got some bad rep for being "rude". But, I was just making a joke. 
The thread was about what defines a Mcdojo and I wrote:
"If they claim to teach TKD

run run run!

Just kidding" (with a smily here)

My question is your rep can go up and down based on if someone is offended by your opinion or in this case, harmless joke?
My suggestion would be to make it so you can see who is reping you.
That way you can clear up any misunderstandings. I mean, I love MT but I think it's a little silly to be offended by what I wrote.(the neg rep said they were offended) the other neg rep I got was because someone got offended by the term "democrat" admins.. check it out.. look at what people are reping for. So far I like this forum, but the rep system could use some work. I'd rather have it so I can explain to them (even though I should not have to) that I have no problem with TKD. I could see if I was being disrespectful, but come on... are we going to neg rep everybody that says something that MIGHT offend a few people? I don't know if this makes any sense at all.  Just some ideas.


Josh


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 12, 2007)

It has to stay anonymous or else "rep wars" would break out. In my experience, I've only gotten bad reps for:

1. Being an *******.
2. Making a statement that someone disagreed with.

I think #1 was quite fair and #2 was not at all fair. You gotta' take the good with the bad, bro. If you disagree, please don't neg rep me


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> If you disagree, please don't neg rep me



haha. I can't I think you need 50 posts. I wouldnt anyway. That in itself is my point. I can understand the fear of "rep wars" but being able to just lower someones rep simply because you disagree? I thought the purpose of a fourm was to share ideas, not neg rep everybody you disagree with or find disrespectful. I mean, i'm sure If you post thoughtful ideas, start good threads and keep a "lets not even touch anything that might offend someone" approach then your rep would be very high.

I think I add a good perspective on some things, but I don't think my rep will be very high if I keep getting neg reped for things like that. I mean being offended by the word "democrat"......

I don't know, I just think if you want to judge what someone wrote you should have to have the balls to do it out in the open.


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2007)

Joshua you can rep someone and the person will get the message, but you won't affect their score (positively or negatively) until 50 posts.

Signing rep is a courtesy but we don't reqire it at this point.

However, if at any point anyone feels that the rep system is being misused or that something is really wrong, please contact the Administrator....or any of the mods and ask them to bring the issue to the Administrators.  They will look in to trouble and take action if warranted.


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2007)

I think i'll just take the good with the bad. No need to get the mods and admins into it. It was just a suggestion.
Reputation never meant much to me anyhow. I find it's better to be honest than popular.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't sweat it.  I always sign my reps, positive or negative.  I think it is only fair.


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2007)

Joshua said:


> I think i'll just take the good with the bad. No need to get the mods and admins into it. It was just a suggestion.
> Reputation never meant much to me anyhow. I find it's better to be honest than popular.


 
Suggestions are always good.   And, it's possible to be honest *and* popular around here...LOL!


----------



## Josh (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope so. I'd love to be both, but if it comes down to one or the other... I've to go with being honest. Thanks for listening to my suggestions.
I appreciate it :]


Josh


----------



## Infinite (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah these people like me in spite of myself.

I mean you show up too get ostracized and boom accepted.

man.

--Infy 

All or parts of this were amusing to me in off color sarcastic wit.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2007)

I always sign my reps


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 12, 2007)

Joshua said:


> I hope so. I'd love to be both, but if it comes down to one or the other... I've to go with being honest. Thanks for listening to my suggestions.
> I appreciate it :]
> 
> 
> Josh



Another member has stated on similar threads, that if you never get neg rep you aren't being honest. The fact is you can't please all the people all the time and you do take the good with the bad. And I'll echo what Xue said in that I do always sign my rep.


----------



## Josh (Feb 13, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Yeah these people like me in spite of myself.
> 
> I mean you show up too get ostracized and boom accepted.
> 
> ...




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bydand (Feb 13, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Yeah these people like me in spite of myself.
> 
> I mean you show up too get ostracized and boom accepted.
> 
> ...



:lfao:  Here too!  Sometimes I don't get it at all.  :lfao:


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 13, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Another member has stated on similar threads, that if you never get neg rep you aren't being honest. The fact is you can't please all the people all the time and you do take the good with the bad. And I'll echo what Xue said in that I do always sign my rep.


 

I'm surprised I haven't got neg. rep. a few times.  Instead, I received positive in those instances.  I nearly always sign what I give, but sometimes it's obvious who's doing it so I don't on the rare occasion.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 13, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> I'm surprised I haven't got neg. rep. a few times. Instead, I received positive in those instances. I nearly always sign what I give, but sometimes it's obvious who's doing it so I don't on the rare occasion.


 
Maybe I heard you wrong, but did you just say that you've never recieved a neg rep?


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 13, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Maybe I heard you wrong, but did you just say that you've never recieved a neg rep?


 

As far as my memory serves me, that's correct.  I've been real honest and everything, but no luck...


----------



## bydand (Feb 13, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> As far as my memory serves me, that's correct.  I've been real honest and everything, but no luck...



Well there's your problem.  

I had to be an idiot before I got a ding.   I have to agree with your findings though.  There have been a couple of posts I made and just KNEW there was some neg. rep comming my way, but it was all positive instead.  When I was an irritating putz is when I got dinged, and I might add it was well deserved.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 13, 2007)

I've only received negative rep once... And, in an odd twist, I got positive points from others for the very same post.

Giving rep is a personal and subjective thing; I don't do it as often as I should, and I personally have (at least so far) chosen NOT to give negative rep.  Been sorely tempted -- but I haven't done it so far.


----------

